# Talbot Express 1985 Clutch pedal / Clutch



## bigman1207 (Jun 10, 2010)

HI,

new to the forum, have intoroduced myself in relevant section as its so rude not to.

Talbot Express 1985
2.5 D
Mileage - Not known

Looking at buying it, seller states that clutch will not engage as pedal is so close to the floor, seller states clutch had gone however has not had it looked at.

Sounds like an adjustment issue to me? or am I trying to convince myself it could be a bargain quick fix.

Any ideas?

Thanks

BM


----------



## bigman1207 (Jun 10, 2010)

forgot to add Express is MOT until End Sept and tax until August, was in daily use until clutch issue


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

This may or may not help but its woth looking, the shaft on which the release bearing pivots sits vertically in the bell housing, the lever that the clutch cable is fastened to is outside the bell housing and visible from underneath. 1 The cable is adjustable at this point. 2 what happened to me was the lever was rotten where it attached to the shaft ,when you pressed the clutch it wasnt pivoting the shaft and operating the clutch.Every time you pressed it the pedal just got lower and lower I cant remember whether its a spline fit or a pinchbolt but its certainly worth looking.Look from the front of vehicle at gearbox side . cheers Roger


----------



## bigman1207 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Roger, 

Sounds like you may have hit the nail on head so to speak, will have a good luck when I view


Many thanks Michael


----------

